# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  PCOS en zwanger worden

## vlinderrrr

Hoi mensen
Kort geleden heb ik de diagnose PCOS gekregen. Dit houdt in het kort in dat ik geen eisprong heb en daardoor vaak verlate menstruaties of helemaal niet. 
8 jaar lang heb ik normaal gemenstrueerd tot een jaar geleden ongeveer. 
Heb de afgelopen 2 maanden te kampen gehad met een grote cyste op mijn eierstok, erg pijnlijk. 
Na een kuur Primolut is deze uiteindelijk afgestoten. 
De gyn raad me aan om voorlopig aan de anticonceptiepil te gaan. Deze legt de hele boel van binnen even plat en laat alles tot rust komen. Bij een directe kinderwens moeten we terugkomen en dan kan ik met behulp van medicatie een eisprong opwekken (bv clomid) 

Best even slikken dus allemaal... echter de stukjes vallen nu wel op zijn plaats: nooit spontaan zwanger geworden, veel menstruatiepijn en altijd last van overgewicht. Daarnaast niet meer normaal ongsteld de laatste maanden. We hebben een grote kinderwens dus om die reden is het erg tegenstrijdig om nu aan de pil te gaan... maar als het werkt wil ik alles proberen. 

Graag hoor ik ervaringen van mensen die ook ook PCO hebben en toch zwanger zijn geraakt (hetzij spontaan, hetzij met medicatie) En hoe dit in zijn werk ging. 
Hoe lastig is het als we straks aan de medicatie moeten om zwanger te raken? (het verplichte nummertje) 
Alle ervaringen zijn welkom. Alvast dank je wel!

groetjes Vlinderr

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Jammer dat er nog geen ervaringen naar boven zijn gekomen, heb hier zelf helaas ook geen ervaring mee. 

Maar ben wel benieuwd hoe het nu met jou gaat, zie dat je post alweer van bijna 3 maanden geleden is, dus misschien is de kans er nu wel dat je zwanger bent! Zou natuurlijk wel goed nieuws zijn.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb hier nog een post gevonden over PCOS.

http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5766

Las dat er helemaal een speciaal spreekuur voor is in het UMC Utrecht!

----------


## 1980Esther

Hallo,

Ik zag dat dit een post was van een tijd gelden, maar ik ben hier nieuw en wou toch reageren.
Jaren lang (ongeveer 6 jaar) heb ik met mijn ex man geprobeerd een kindje te krijgen, dit lukte niet vanwege pcos. (ontdekt door gyn na ongeveer 2 jaar proberen) 
Nu heb ik een nieuwe vriend en weet ik sinds gisteren dat ik 8 weken zwanger ben van mijn/ons eerste kindje.
En dat zonder medicijnen..
Het kan dus wel (al weet ik nog niet hóe het kan want jaren lang is mij vertelt dat ik alleen via ivf zwanger kon worden) 
Ik ga het dus wel navragen dinsdag bij de gyn (de zwangerschap is per ongeluk ontdekt bij een echo voor iets anders)

Groetjes Esther

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Esther,

Ten eerste gefeliciteerd! Super leuk nieuws natuurlijk als er jarenlang gezegd word dat je enkel via IVF zwanger kunt worden, en nu toch spontaan zwanger bent!
Ben benieuwd of je gynaecoloog een goede verklaring heeft, ben er eigenlijk wel benieuwd naar. Laat je het ons weten als je dinsdag geweest bent?  :Smile: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## 1980Esther

Dank je wel,

Ik weet niet of ik er dinsdag al aan denk om het hier te vertellen maar anders zeker binnenkort  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Esther,

Hoeft ook natuurlijk niet meteen dinsdag al hoor! Laat het eerst maar lekker tot jezelf komen! En als je er klaar voor bent, en wilt, het dan ons vertellen, is natuurlijk een eigen keuze he  :Smile:  Niemand dwingt je hier!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## 1980Esther

Ik was het serieus bijna vergeten dat ik nog zou vertellen hoe het dinsdag gegaan is.
Nou het is goed gegaan, het kindje (ik noem het al kindje) bewoog goed en het hartje klopte. Ik ben alleen al 10.5 week zwanger (komend weekend 11 weken)
Dus het gaat hard.
We hebben een echo foto meegekregen: 
http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q...y/IMG_0449.jpg
En ik doe sinds woensdag mee aan moeders voor moeders  :Smile: 
Verder gaat het gewoon goed, ik ben wel vaak moe en moet veel plassen  :Wink:  maar goed het hoort erbij we zijn vooral erg verrast en blij  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Esther, 

Dat is super nieuws! Gefeliciteerd! En 11 weken, goh dat is idd al best wat!

De foto van de Echo ziet er heel mooi uit, ook supermooi lijstje eromheen!
En het moe zijn en vaak moeten plassen hoort idd bij een zwangerschap, maar lekker van genieten meid! Voordat je het in de gaten hebt ben je al bevallen!
Hoop dat de rest van de zwangerschap een beetje spoedig verloopt zonder al teveel klachten!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Esther,

Gefeliciteerd!!!
Leuk dat je een link naar de echo hebt, is echt bijzonder!
Moe zijn en veel lpassen hoort erbij...
Ik hoop dat de rest van de zwangerschap ook voorspoedig gaat verlopen zonder al teveel klachten! Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## 1980Esther

Dank jullie wel!
De bevalling is nog wel heel ver weg hoor, ik kan me dat nu nog niet voorstellen eigenlijk.
Het is ook nog wat griezelig allemaal ik ben soms wel bang dat het niet goed gaat, maar voor alsnog heb ik geen buikpijnen of bloedingen of wat dan ook dus ik moet het maar laten rusten.
4 maart krijg ik alweer een echo omdat ik ook medicijnen slik voor een middenrifbreuk (nou ja, momenteel alleen maar de niet schadelijke voor het kindje) ben benieuwd het is wel fijn om het te zien want anders voelt het zo ontastbaar.

Groetjes
Esther

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Esther,

De bevalling is nu idd nog wel ver weg, maar voor je het weet is het al zover hoor! Merkte het toen wel aan mn tante, die 9 maanden waren zó voorbij, en mn kleine nichtje is nu alweer anderhalf, die tijd gaat zo ontzettend snel!

Denk dat alle zwangere moeders wel last hebben van die angst, maar het gewoon lekker positief blijven zien, en heerlijk genieten van je zwangerschap!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## 1980Esther

Ja ik moet het gewoon even allemaal over me heen laten komen en ik kan toch niets anders doen dat gezond blijven en afwachten..
Dank je wel voor je reactie!

----------


## Sylvia93

Idd, lekker afwachten en blijven hopen!
Lekker genieten nu!

----------

